# Support for csalt



## csalt (Feb 19, 2007)

*Originally in the wrong thread*

It's taking me a while to find the right thread to put postings ( I'm a slow learner even at this advanced age!! )
Here's the original post
*Emergency Fix" Eating* 
The few pounds I managed to lose are all safely back in place beacause I have resorted to " food fixes" which my body tells me will make me feel better whilst my brain knows perfectly well it wont.
This is because my husband has to have surgery for prostate cancer and we both feel somewhat 'concussed' by the news.

Both of us accept totally whatever is in God's plan for us but it still comes as something of a shock to the system..hence my craving for a chocolate fix!!
Silly woman!  The good news is they do not think it has spread.

*Just to say he goes in tomorrow and the operation ( 2½ hours) is on Wednesday morning. I'd be so grateful for your thoughts and prayers.*
*Thank-you in advance. *
http://


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 19, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> It's taking me a while to find the right thread to put postings ( I'm a slow learner even at this advanced age!! )
> Here's the original post
> *Emergency Fix" Eating*
> The few pounds I managed to lose are all safely back in place beacause I have resorted to " food fixes" which my body tells me will make me feel better whilst my brain knows perfectly well it wont.
> ...


 

Most def. csalt. Tell him he's in our thoughts and prays


----------



## lulu (Feb 19, 2007)

when is his surgery csalt?


----------



## csalt (Feb 19, 2007)

Wednesday morning Lulu.  UK time.


----------



## lulu (Feb 19, 2007)

Good, it will soon be behind you both!  I'll make sure I'm thinking of you then  positive vibes never hurt, eh?!


----------



## corazon (Feb 19, 2007)

We'll be thinking of you and your husband csalt.  I hope it all goes well!


----------



## crewsk (Feb 19, 2007)

You & your husband have my prayers csalt!


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 19, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> Both of us accept totally whatever is in God's plan for us but it still comes as something of a shock to the system..hence my craving for a chocolate fix!!



But not at the expense of personal responsibility I hope!

it`s also said that God helps those that help themselves, so don`t resign or give up anything just yet, least of all Trying!


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 19, 2007)

I know from experience that this doesn't reduce your anxiety level but the strides that have been made to cure cancers is phenomenal.

You both will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 19, 2007)

No problem, csalt.  Both of you will be in our prayers.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 19, 2007)

_csalt,_
_prayers and good thoughts coming for your DH and for you as well.._

_kadesma_


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope and pray everything goes well! Please keep us up to date. WHen is he having the surgery?


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 20, 2007)

Best of luck and possitive vibes to you and yours!


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 20, 2007)

We will be praying for you during this upsoming holy season of Lent.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 20, 2007)

Csalt, you are in my thoughts and prayers - do keep us posted. Hugs to you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Take good care of yourself and your hubby Csalt, and keep believing in the strength he has... you guys will be in my thoughts, stay strong!!


----------



## csalt (Feb 20, 2007)

This is incredible!! 

When Hubby went for his pre op assessment he was told there was no chance at all of keyhole surgery as there is only one Consultant, at this stage, who can do it so there is an incredibly long waiting list.

Today, when we arrived for his admission the Keyhole Surgery Consultant came to see him! The other Consultant is on holiday in the States and this one is covering his Surgery Lists!!
He said that they will try the keyhole surgery first tomorrow. The only thing which may prevent it is scars from 2 previous ops ( and *maybe *bodyweight*).* The Senior Registrar sounded very upbeat when she went in this evening. She is assisting tomorrow. If they can do the keyhole procedura the recovery period will be halved!!  
He is first on the list tomorrow and I have to phone mid afternoon to hear how he is .
This is just amazing..so we are hoping very much it can go ahead.

Watch this space!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you and Mr Csalt!!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, it's Wednesday here.  Hope all went well, and Csalt will update us.


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2007)

Thinking of them both. Sending them good vibes.


----------



## csalt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, It's Wednesday here too. It's been rather a long Wednesday. Ian was first on the list. I phoned at 11.00a.m...still in surgey. 2.00p.m. ..not back to the recovery room yet. 4.00p.m. same! Also the Ward Clerk kept telling me that I could have no information by telephone because of confidentiality; even though I pointed out I was next of kin.
Our daughter phoned and 'gave them a piece of her mind!'
The Ward Sister phoned me at 5.00p.m. . She said that Ian was back on the ward, was conscious and comfortable. They had not been able to do the keyhole surgery.
Imagine my delight when Ian phoned me himself a little later ( from his bedside) The prostate was too enlarged to remove by keyhole . His Consultant had been to see him and told him that all had gone well except it had taken longer because of having to revert to open surgery. Ian said he was very sore but relatively pain free.
A friend of our has said that he is coming tomorrow to take to and bring me home from the hospital. Everyone has been so overwhelmingly kind ( including all you DC's ) I am able to drive there myself but others are so generously trying to ease the burden; it's a gift to have such friends.
I shall see him tomorrow. That's all the news for now.
Thanky-you all for your kindness.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm glad you'll get to see him tomorrow, Csalt!  Sounds like it's good news!


----------



## lulu (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow that is great that he could talk to you today!  My father had the keyhole surgery, but sounds like recovery was not as good as your DH!  Go your DH!  And so quick coming home too!  Well, that is where he will heal the best.  I am so pleased.  He'll need to seriously take it easy and be loved lots, so let others do the driving, get some good healthy food in for him and prepare to spoil him.


----------



## csalt (Feb 21, 2007)

Not for a few more days yet Lulu but believe me when he does come home he will be cherished. Not to the point of claustrophobia though. We'll just go at his pace and with his needs and likes or dislikes.I don't want him to feel 'hemmed in' it won't help his recovery.


----------



## Cathysue (Feb 21, 2007)

I will pray for you both csalt.  And by the way, I loved your answer to Mr. Clean - bald!  Good one!  Cathysue


----------



## mudbug (Feb 21, 2007)

great news, csalt!  very best wishes to you and DH.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 21, 2007)

Csalt, I feel your relief, and I am relieved, too!!  What a great news!!  Now relax and treat yourself to something nice!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh goodness - my prayers, good vibes, & wishes are winging their way to you "over the pond".

My dad just this week got out of hospital due to prostate problems & I know how worrying this is.

My best thoughts are definitely with you!


----------



## csalt (Feb 22, 2007)

Just phoned the hospital a short while ago. Our daughter's words must have been taken on board as the Ward Sister came on the line to say that he'd had a reasonable night and was *out of bed eating his breakfast!*

I'll be seeing him this afternoon. Still sitting here in my dressing gown at the moment  8.45a.m.  Must head for the shower.
This is such a good place to visit when you havn't slept well. Always warm, friendly and inviting. Just like a home


----------



## kadesma (Feb 22, 2007)

_Great news csalt._
_he'll be home before you know it. Good thoughts, and prayers too on their way..._

_kadesma _


----------



## cara (Feb 22, 2007)

great news, csalt!
My Dad survived all this very well two years ago, so I'm sure everything will be allright soon!


----------



## csalt (Feb 22, 2007)

Visited today and was truly amazed at how well he looks. Good colour back in his face and all the lower back pain has gone. There's even a mention of him coming home at the weekend! It is just truly wonderful


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 22, 2007)

congrats, csalt! That is great news!


----------



## RMS (Feb 22, 2007)

Great to hear that csalt!
I love happy endings!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 24, 2007)

So, is Mr Csalt home?  Just wondering how he's doing!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your DH as well.  As has been said, there are amazing things going on in the treatment of cancer.  Keep your chin up.  Things will go well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## csalt (Feb 24, 2007)

Yesterday the Consultant said he was going to discharge him today.
He was desperately tired, not sleeping at night due to the noise. He was also finding movement from bed to chair etc rather shaky and very painful.
He was to be sent home by ambulance as I said I couldn't possibly take the risk of trying to assist him into the car in that shaky state. If he slipped between car and pavement I couldn't pick him up and he could rip his stitches as well. However he phoned this morning to say that they were keeping him in at least another day as they found his haemoglobin was very low and he had a temperature. He had a better night though as they gave him a sleeping tablet. He said he felt altogether more human today but he was still immensely drowsy. He only had the op 4 days ago. Apparently they like to discharge them as quickly as possible because of the risk of this dreadful MRSA bug. He may now come home tomorrow although I don't think he will mind too much if it is Monday instead.
It's such a HUGE relief to know that all went well and they are fairly optimistic that there isn't any cancer left behind.

Your kindness in not forgetting him is truly appreciated


----------



## kadesma (Feb 24, 2007)

_csalt, thanks for letting us know how he is doing. If he is running a temp it's best for them to keep him a day or two more. It's best to be cautious. So, happy for you that things look so well and he will be home soon.Continued prayers for his complete recovery._

_kadesma _


----------



## csalt (Feb 25, 2007)

They've kept him in again today as the haemoglobin is still too low. They are probably going to give him a transfusion tonight   more blood tests tomorrow and review it again than. He's in the best place. He is doing 'laps' of the ward regularly now to get some exercise and eating a little better.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope tonight and tomorrow goes well, Csalt!  ( heck, it's probably tomorrow there now!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 25, 2007)

I can hardly wait to hear that your DH is better, and back to full strength again.  I'll be praying for you and your husband.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## csalt (Feb 26, 2007)

http://*I'm overjoyed! he's home and can now start the journey towards full recover**

**y.  Thanks so much for all the supportive messages and prayers. *


----------



## kadesma (Feb 26, 2007)

_csalt,_
_I bet having Mr.csalt home is such a relief..Hope the recovery is swift and things back to normal quickly..YIPPEEEEEEE _


_kadesma_


----------



## csalt (Feb 26, 2007)

He really enjoyed his cheese omelette, sautee potatoes and minty peas for his tea; and my great joy to cook it for him.


----------



## csalt (Feb 27, 2007)

He had a terrible night last night and I feel so useless because there is not very much ( other than trying to ensure he is comfortable) I can do to help; just be the sounding board and listening ear.


----------



## lulu (Feb 27, 2007)

pschologically I think it must be a hard thing to go through, let6 alone the physical pain, but I think you are probably doing what you need to: just listening and loving.  Make sure he eats food that will aid his recovery and be easy to digest while he is laid up: as well as something spirit lifting.  Strangely true that chicken soup is perfect recovery food!  Not least for the carer, because the slow methodical and stress free cooking process is soothing to make as well as eat


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 27, 2007)

Chicken soup, when made from scratch is one of the healthiest foods going.  It contains a good amount of collagen, and nutrients extracted from the bone marrow.  It has the goodness of the veggies that are put in it, including celery, carrot, onion, etc.  I like to put some cubes of firm tofu in mine and turnip as well.  Another great addition to chicken soup is celery root.  Also, you can replace the starchy noodles with pearl barley, brown rice, or steel-cut oats to make it even more nutritious (but I love whole-wheat dumplings in mine).  It is also easy to digest and relatively low in calories.  Best of all, it tastes wonderful with a hint of sage, a bit of salt, and pepper.  

It's a good thing to give to Mr. CSalt.  He will appreciate it, and you, and you can sit by his side with a bowl for you as well.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lulu (Feb 27, 2007)

Goodweed, I'm a dumpling lover too: I feel that, where health is concerned the dumpling does for the soul what the soup is doing for the body


----------



## csalt (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm a dumpling as well as a dumpling lover 

Today we had potato and leek homemade soup with croutons. I'll remember the tip re the chicken soup though..thanks!


----------

